# AYP hydro?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What if any difference is there between the 400506 ayp transaxle, and the 356-0510 ayp transaxle? They look the same but are they different, or just 2 seperate part#s for the same transaxle?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*reply*

The 356-5010# is simply AYP's part #.They are the same transaxle.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> The 356-5010# is simply AYP's part #.They are the same transaxle.



Ok I wasnt sure the diagram for the 400506 shows a filter, and the 356-0510 doesnt?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

AYP doesn't consider them to be serviceable,whereas Hydro-gear does.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> AYP doesn't consider them to be serviceable,whereas Hydro-gear does.




Ok I gotcha.. Thankyou for the info......


----------

